# another fish gone a day after i got it



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

well i put this in another area when my other fish disappeared but know my six line wrasse just disappeared no sigh of him and i really liked him he actually cured my salfin tangs developing marine ich. the other two fish were damsels and i figured out they were eaten by my anemone but now i no its not possible because the anemone would take longer then three hours to eat him can any one help


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey Im kinda new to fish, just wondering, how does a fish cure another fishes ich?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Firstsalt said:


> well i put this in another area when my other fish disappeared but know my six line wrasse just disappeared no sigh of him and i really liked him he actually cured my salfin tangs developing marine ich. the other two fish were damsels and i figured out they were eaten by my anemone but now i no its not possible because the anemone would take longer then three hours to eat him can any one help


The perceptions you have of the developing situation are probably incorrect. This is very common for people new to the hobby, because you have to experience something first hand to understand how the behaviors will present themselves in the future.

First, your Six Line Wrasse did not cure your Tang. Your Tang most likely has internal parasites, based on his behavior.

The Six Line probably jumped out of the tank, or it was also sick and already passed and been eaten by the crabs, etc.

The fact that you are also missing Damsels is a very bad sign. 

We need pictures and we need details so that we can help.


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

did you get more live rock, sump, lights? details please about your set up!


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

i got the the six line i have no crabs and i already looked around the tank i do have experience and if you saw my other thread about the damsels i discovered that they were eaten by my nem and thier have been reports of six lines curing ich and the sailfin was following him around


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

my main experience was in my marine biology class where we had to do all the things we do but for cold water saltwater everyday we had count the fish than check for fish, crabs or horseshoe crabs that had gotten out of the tank i do everything i learned i that class every day so don't worry i can do things


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

no new setup since i put him in


princesuhaib said:


> did you get more live rock, sump, lights? details please about your set up!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i feel as if this setup is brand new or close to it and more fish have gone into your tank recently then ive added over the past 5 months. i could be very wrong but thats my take on it. 

first the 6line could have made it down into the sump ( if you have one ) or ontop of your reflectors on your lights. wrasses are known jumpers. 
as for the tang following the 6line, it was more likely chasing it out of its territory ( which honestly is the entire tank since its only 55 gallons ) which leads me to think it could have scared it to jump, hide in the rocks, or have killed it. 

just for the record, is this tank open top? covered? canopy? what are your water params and lighting like? how long has it been setup? 

dont loose hope yet, ive had fish disapear for a few days and come back out.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

srry about my attitude before i had a bad day mostly because i did bad on a test then having this on top of it but i am looking for a new tank 100 gallons he wasn't following like trying to scare him but he was more off just following him slowly than going in front of him the six line would look at him go to him than swim away this would happen a few times stop then happen agian i dont have a sump i picked up all my rock which is alot because i have alot of dead coral that is fish safe and amazingly i found my yellow watchman goby he was hiding under the sand and coral thats all i found no six line any where


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

and the setup is about 7 weeks old and I have put two fish in at defrent time per week and the damsel is from the cycling is this too much too early could I be killing with love


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sorry about your loss. 
IMO way to much to early. you should have snails and 1 fish ( two tops ) at this point, if even that. 
a tank can cycle, yes. however its only going to build up enough beneficial bacteria to support the life within the tank. for example, if you only have one damsel, your tank can support one damsel. this is why going slowwwwwww is best so you can give your tank time to mature, stablize, and culture these good bacterias. 

the tang and 6line were prob. just investigating each other then as it was a new addition. 
i need EXACT water parameters. ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, pH, temp, salinity, flow, alk, cal and mag please, also what you are using to test for them. thanks.


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Firstsalt said:


> srry about my attitude before i had a bad day mostly because i did bad on a test then having this on top of it but i am looking for a new tank 100 gallons he wasn't following like trying to scare him but he was more off just following him slowly than going in front of him the six line would look at him go to him than swim away this would happen a few times stop then happen agian i dont have a sump i picked up all my rock which is alot because i have alot of dead coral that is fish safe and amazingly i found my yellow watchman goby he was hiding under the sand and coral thats all i found no six line any where


Here's the thing. This forum isn't a showdown of testosterone. You asked for help and you have very experienced hobbyists here willing to offer our support and guidance. Each of us learn and grow in this hobby every day. The longer you keep marines, the more exposure you will have to unexpected situations. This isn't a bad thing, it is just a part of fishkeeping. If I were keeping Discus, I would have lots of questions. After 24 years in this hobby I have never owned the first Discus. This doesn't make me an idiot, it makes me inexperienced in keeping Discus. So, lets move on, and be opened minded and willing to have an open dialog.

Are you familiar with cleaning behavior? If your Tang was looking to be cleaned, he would circle the Six Line, swim up to him, and then turn his body almost flat in the water column. What you observed was passive aggressive behavior, not a request to be cleaned.

I have very big concerns that you had a Niger Trigger die. This fish may be the most hardy fish in the entire marine hobby. I have cycled many an aquarium with them and find them to be much easier to keep than a Damsel. Was this a true Niger Trigger, or was it a Hawaiin Trigger or Pink Tail Trigger? What about the LFS from which it was purchased? Have you delt with them before? Regularaly? Success? I think fish selection and acclimation procedures are just as important as the aquarium setup and water quality. The Six Line is also very sturdy and very capable fo holding its own with a Tang. I have concerns about your tank and we can figure this out.

Bottom line, we need test results and pictures.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

thank you for the words of wisdom and im sorry but what ****** trigger, is this the six line ive never heard it be called that, and i put pix on the "my sailfin tang as black on him" thread. the lfs is the best one in my area other than the one over in Riverside which is further away and equal to it. this lfs called house of fins in greenwhich, ct is amazing it has a 7 day guarantee best by far around they take the best care i have seen have very rare fish, paradise grouper and japanese dragon, that i haven't seen die you can look them up on the web. their live rock is great i got two corals on one of mine the only down side of the store is it is expensive i just wrote that for any one near by go it is the best!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry, I must be confused. I thought I saw a post about a Niger Trigger on another thread.

After looking at your tank, I can say that your tank has a very new appearance. There is very little algae, diatom, or coraline growing at all. There is a lot to be said for a mature aquarium, especially when you are keeping marines. I think it would do your tank very well to add some more live rock and let it run for 4 to 6 weeks before making any more fish purchases.

What types of alkalinity and calcium readings do you have?


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

Did you look at the pictures in my first reef tank because I have not updated that In about 3 to 4 weeks but if its the pix from the other thread I have than I will take that advice and use it


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I looked at the pic on the other thread. This is something you can eyeball, but really can't test for. The presence of coraline algae and passing of a diatom bloom are part of the life cycle of every new aquarium. (provided you are testing for alkalinity and calcium and adjusting as necessary)

I find this eyeball technique to be much more reliable in predicting the overall stability of the water than depending on the nitrogen cycle test results.


----------



## Firstsalt (May 9, 2009)

i did have a diatom bloom that passed just over a week ago and my sister used my glass cleaner without my permission and clean off the back glass


----------

